# Winterizing 210Rs At Water Pump



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a good way to hook up an antifreeze winterizing kit to the water pump on a 210RS? The pump is under the couch and back against the outside wall. The water intake is on the outside wall side of the pump. Almost impossible to get to unless you remove the entire couch. Any ideas?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If your 210RS is like my 21RS, then install a Camco pump converter winterizing kit. It has a valve that turned one way draws water from your tank and turned the other way will draw from the tube. If I remember correctly it took less than 20 minutes to install. I also added more length to the hose so it would reach out from under the couch. You will need to pull the front panel off the couch to be able to reach the pump. On mine, the couch panel is attached with five screws that are hidden behind decorative buttons. The buttons pop off to reveal the screw heads. I usually remove the front panel and throw it on top of the slide out mattress for the winter. In the spring, I flush the system by drawing clean water from an empty gallon jug the same way that I put the antifreeze in.

Amazon


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

If yours is like mine, I can access the water pump from the back bin area (have to remove the wood panel). I go to the intake line of the pump and take the shower hose from the bathroom and screw it to the intake, other end in the jug. This really works well for me.
bbwb


----------



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. Yes, I did take off the front panel only to discover that the pump is as far away from the front panel as it can be. It is almost against the outer wall. Even if I could reach it the problem is that the intake hose is on the outer wall side. It's virtually impossible to reach the pump and work on the other side of it to install the kit. The only solution I can see is to remove the entire couch which I was trying to avoid. I cannot understand why Keystone would place the pump in such an awkward location knowing full well that winterizing through the pump is the best solution. I did find that kit you mentioned a couple of weeks ago but trying to adapt it to the pump installation is a real challenge. Maybe you did it another way, but I can't see how to avoid tearing the couch out.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like the same setup as the 25RS, except the pump is at the front. Defintly a pain to get to. That top board they have should be removable, not have that little port hole at the top.

Ive been meaning to pick one of these up. Thinking if I have to get into there anyway to wintirzie like usual, might as well add one of these.

First winter with this trailer, always means an entire Sunday shot doing the full winterize thing


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My pump is all the way against the wall too. It took a little effort but was able to install the kit. The new valve goes in-line with the existing intake line. You only need about 2-3" of room to get the valve in.


----------



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

Problem solved! I finally gave up trying to figure out how to access the pump the hard way. I took a serious look at removing the couch and discovered that it's a breeze. The metal frame is secured by only four screws on the four corners that are easy to access so long as the couch is in the down or flat position. All you need is a long phillips screwdriver. Then just slide the couch out of the way and take the top panel off, which is also secured by only 4 screws. Removing the couch and panel took me all of 5 minutes or less. Now I can do anything I want to the pump, plumbing or water heater without standing on my head. My advice is don't kill yourself trying to work in the tight space because it's not worth it. Thanks again for listening and offering advice. Hope this helps those of you that have a similar issue. Happy trails.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I had the same problem as you, with my 250RS. I decided to cut the line that comes up from the fresh water tank, and install the by-pass "T" there. I had to buy a couple fittings and hose clamps, but it's been in there for two years, and works great. The valve and hose are right below the access hole under the couch. I just hold up the front of the couch, reach in and turn the water heater by-pass, and also turn the water pump by-pass and pull out the hose for the antifreeze.

As well as being difficult to install at the pump, I also thought it would be difficult to reach for winterizing.

Somewhere, in the Mods section, I posted the topic with pictures. It was originally posted in October of 2010.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is a link to my install


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi.
I found that after removing the couch once I did not want to do that very often. First I found that I could move the pump about 2 inches towards the inside of the trailer without modifying anything. Just remove the four screws and slide the pump as much as the lines will allow and re-install the screws.

Also at that time I installed a divider -by use of similar construction of the trailer- to protect the water heater and pump, and to make all of the empty space usable.

I then re-installed the couch, But I did not re-install the panel that covered the compartment. In reality the panel is not really needed as the couch covers that area.

However because we R V with our cat, I did want to replace the panel, but make it slide out easy to get to both the storage area, and the pump.

I noticed that the couch metal frame is slightly raised off the wooden framework that it is screwed to. Also if you trim about an inch off each end of that large top panel and with a prop (a small round dowell, or small stick cut to the right length, and used on the extreeme end, using the nuts of the bolts that hold the couch hinges) used to hold up the seat of the couch in the down position, you can slide the modified panel right in there. It seems to hold it self there while traveling, but a small catch could be devesed if wanted. Be carefull not to trim off the ends of the panel ,to much, the first time or it might be to short and want to fall into the hole. Also the divider I constructed gives support in the middle of the panel. I did have to remove about an inch of the little 1x1 that is the strenghtning support of the panel so it will slide over the divider that I had installed. However if we did not have our cat with us I do not believe i would even bother with the top panel.

I have just winterised the trailer using the 2ft plastic line and the extra pump intake connector supplied to us when we purchased the trailer, and found that after this "mod" the pump was not that hard to access. After completing this it is fairly easy at any time to get under the couch

Ps I have never removed the front panel, but now I really have no reason to do this. M. V. (This works for me anyway!!)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

duggy said:


> I had the same problem as you, with my 250RS. I decided to cut the line that comes up from the fresh water tank, and install the by-pass "T" there. I had to buy a couple fittings and hose clamps, but it's been in there for two years, and works great. The valve and hose are right below the access hole under the couch. I just hold up the front of the couch, reach in and turn the water heater by-pass, and also turn the water pump by-pass and pull out the hose for the antifreeze.
> 
> As well as being difficult to install at the pump, I also thought it would be difficult to reach for winterizing.
> 
> Somewhere, in the Mods section, I posted the topic with pictures. It was originally posted in October of 2010.


I'm really surprised that you had to go to that much work for the valve. With the kit, you unscrew the nut on the inlet line, screw on an adapter, screw the valve into the adapter and reinstall the inlet tube to the valve. All you have to do is put a little Teflon tape that is included on all the male threads. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm hoping like everything else we've learned about our first TT, winterizing isn't as difficult as it sounds...

Thanks to everyone for posting their methods. I'm certainly taking notes! We're hoping to squeeze a few more trips in before we do the winter lock-down. We're having so much fun that it's sad to think of putting it away for a few months!


----------

